# Not sure which one: HDS, Arc 4+, Arc LS, ARC Premium???



## panflute (Dec 5, 2005)

I have a sterling orb coming soon....pretty light, but maybe too expensive & delicate for daily use. I have a 6P, but too big to carry in my pocket. 
So I want something small, bright, usefull, technically excellent. The Arc 4+ and Arc Premiums look great - I like the different levels of light. I like the LS since it's so small, nicely made, but no power levels, and maybe not as bright.. I like the HDS a lot, but it is a bit bigger. It all confusing since I really shouldn't buy them all....? I am a musician & need a bright light to see my way around the dark stage & look for things lost....and want something that can go dimmer so I don't wake the wife at night....
Has anyone else had the same thoughts? Any help appreciated....
thanks
-panflute


----------



## Somy Nex (Dec 5, 2005)

i don't own any of the lights you are considering, so i can't really help out much, but i'm sure there're folks here who can. 

i wonder if you'd have more luck posting this in the "general flashlight discussion" forum instead of the "general light discussion" section. this section seems more for non-flashlight lights instead of flashlight lights... if that made any sense :thinking: :shrug: 

Edit: i suppose if you are looking for something small and HDS-like (in terms of multi-outputs, etc), you can consider the JIL-Intelli, DSpeck's FireFlyIII, or Mr. Bulk's Chameleon. The latter two are custom lights and past their pre-order phase, so they're more expensive, while the JIL-Intelli with goldserve's FLUPIC is $110 and ships out Dec. 10 i believe. 

Another idea is that you can always get one of em 1-watt RAWs with a two-stage switch, or a fenix L1P with 4seven's two-stage mod, or a couple 'beater' Nuwai QIIIs and mod them with 2-stage switches too.  they are [relatively] cheap and would possibly make good 'beater' lights. ... as i said, i have no experience with the lights you are thinking of so i suppose i'm not much help


----------



## panflute (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks...I'll look at those lights too...


----------



## Solstice (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm really not trying to open up a can of worms here, but suffice it to say: Did you know that HDS is the evolution of the Arc4? Both were created by the same guy (Henry).

Arc may be coming out with a new variable brightness luxeon light in the coming year, but until then, the HDS line is far and away the best in class offering in its price range. It's basically an Arc4 with all of the problems fixed and several additions of "technical excellence" (each LED is callibrated to the circuitry by computer, thermal heat regulation will prevent LED damage, etc). Even the entry level model, the Basic 42, will most likely be bright enough for your needs and certainly surpases any other $120 light out there (and you can find these for $100 if you look).

Otherwise, I agree that the Fenix with the 2 stage mod would be a very nice and economical way to go- its a bit longer, but thinner than most CR123 lights, so its very pocket friendly.

Also- Do you have an Arc AAA-P yet? If you get one of these, it is so small you will ALWAYS have it with you, and it can take care of maybe 80% of your needs. Then maybe you could just get a single stage bright light that is even smaller, like the Amilite T3 or the Peak Carribean.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Dec 5, 2005)

I am just recently starting to build a collection of small single cell LED lights, it started with a JIL CR2 DD, then I got an ARC LSH-S, and then an ORB Raw.

I use the JIL as a neck light all the time when (a) not in uniform, (b) not in bed at home/ in the shower. It is my 'carry a lot, use rarely light'

I use the ARC LSH-S as a more frequent use version of the above, that I use around the house at night. It's a little too big for my liking to wear under a shirt in the way I wear the JIL, but I love the ARC's retro, functional design.

Most recently, the ORB Raw, which I like, but don't yet carry out and about- it's not HA anodised, it's got no O-rings, and on full power, the battery life is 20 minutes, so WHY would anyone want one...??? I don't know, but I bought one anyway, and like it enough to want to get to like it more. If only there was a full titanium O-ring sealed version (with a built in method of attaching a lanyard), then it would be a different, but more user friendly light indeed. I used the Raw last night, on the low beam, as a reading light, and it's a good brightness for this, and I think I read that the runtime on low is several hours, we'll see.... It's so nice, shame about the O-rings !!


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Dec 5, 2005)

Panflute, I just RE-read your original post, and have another suggestion, what about something like a Surefire Aviator, with coloured LEDs AND powerful Incandescent lighting, in one 2 cell package.

Or, the Surefire L1 or L2, both of these offer 2 stage outputs, the low mode being (L1 90 hours at 1.1 lumen) (L2 18 hours at 15 lumen) High mode (L1 4 hours at 22 lumen) (L2 l hour at 100 lumen).

I only did the research for this reply, and I'm interested enough to be looking for a new LED light to buy at this moment.


----------



## panflute (Dec 5, 2005)

Well I had better post now.....thanks everyone for your input!!....after much deliberating and looking at my on hand cash (of which there is little left) I
bought a modified Arc 4+ from Sengoku, for a small fortune I might add....
Having waited (& still waiting) over 2 months for my Sterling Orb, I have been craving a light.....I know most of you can relate to that. So this Arc 4+ has all I want - great styling, BRIGHT LuxIII modded - "very White and bright UWOK lux3 emitter 87-113lumens @700mA", mint condition, small enuf for my pocket, and durable HA finish...only bad news is that it will take 1 week to get here.....I will be dreaming about this one- As for the Strerling Orb, I'll play with it when it arrives (maybe next week too)....and then probably put it away as an investment....I can't imagine banging that one around. All should be fine by next week as long as the wife doesn't find out! So now I have an Arc 4+, a sterling orb, a tiny firefly keychain light that I love, a green laser from Abeland1 which is totally cool......I think I am set for a while - at least until the next new toy comes out next week....
-panflute


----------



## panflute (Dec 5, 2005)

If ayone is interested here is the link to the Arc 4+

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=98933


----------



## leukos (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice purchase.


----------

